# accent in Portuguese



## Roi Marphille

Hi, sorry my ignorance. 
How can I type this waved accent used in Portuguese?
the one for "nao"..?
obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Vê as respostas neste tópico, Roi. Chamamos-lhe "til", em inglês _tilde_.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Roi...

Olha aquí...http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801

É muito fácil, não é?


----------



## ines

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry my ignorance.
> How can I type this waved accent used in Portuguese?
> the one for "nao"..?
> obrigado!



Hola, Roi, para la ã en Português, tenés que tipear: Alt + 0227
y para la Ã: Alt + 0195


----------



## nycphotography

yes but the method with ALT codes requires a different code for each combination.

You really want to set up the windows international keyboard, then you can use <right shift><right alt> to toggle into PT mode, after which you merely type  ~a = ã   ~A = Ã, 'c = ç,  'C = Ç, 'a = á, ^o = ô 
and so on.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

El símbolo ~ en el teclado español está en el 4 *no* numérico. Pulsad "Alt Gr" y "4" a la vez y luego "a", "A", "o" u "O": ã, Ã, õ, Õ

¡Más fácil no se puede!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> El símbolo ~ en el teclado español está en el 4 *no* numérico. Pulsad "Alt Gr" y "4" a la vez y luego "a", "A", "o" u "O": ã, Ã, õ, Õ
> 
> ¡Más fácil no se puede!


es verdad!!!!! gracias!
thanks to all.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Disculpem, como poso fazer-lho em Mac?


----------



## cuchuflete

Roi...have a look at the instructions in stickies in every forum.

For MAC, it's ridiculously simple:
Option/alt + n,
then the letter you want to have a tilde.

Example  Opt+n, then n  =ñ
Opt+n, a = ã
Opt+n, o = õ


----------

